# Best Amp



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

What is the best kind of amp i could buy thats not too expensive to run 2 12 inch kicker comps?


----------



## bordstupd (Mar 22, 2003)

I've had a lot of good experience with MTX, used to sell them.
If your subs are 4 ohm or DVC 2 ohm, which I'm pretty sure all kicker comps are get a Thunder4250D, 311D, or 421D. The 4250D is last years model so you can probably get a pretty good deal on it and its about same power as 311D. The 421D is a little more power for not much more money.
If they happen to be 8 ohm or DVC 4 ohm, get Thunder 6152 or Thunder342, again 6152 is old model so may be cheaper but about same power.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i like jbl for the money


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know circuit is closing out the mtx amps for the new 03 models and the 4250d goes for 199.99 i think.... hell the biggest 4ch 6304 goes for 218.99


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I have used Phoenix Gold Amps for years. I also like Planet Audio amps for their reasonable price. 

I think you can both brands on the internet pretty cheap.

Don't buy Kicker, Sony & RF amps. The Stereo shop I deal with has stopped selling all 3 brands. They said it was becoming a full time job sending them away for warranty.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I agree with not buying Sony, I'm not personally experienced with Kicker but my other installers have never personally had a problem with them and I will definately stand up for Rockford, I've never had a problem with my rockford amps, I've heard of some people having problems with them but mostly kids that don't know how to handle them, if you buy a car that goes 120 MPH you don't always run at 120 MPH and that's the only problem I've seen, but that's with any amp, but I can vouch for PG as well, I love them, and have always loved them, but even my dealer cost is a little high for me at times. Right now Rockford's 2002 line is being clearanced out so Best Buy is selling out of all the old stock, like the 700s is going for a hundred dollars cheaper at 400 bucks now, might be worth it to you, then agian they aren't advertising it but this week only the new 2003 801s is going for 425. Good luck on your buy.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I highly recommend a US Acoustics amplifier. Mainly the USX-800D Mono subwoofer amp. Cost is about $350-$400. US Acoustics are a sleeper in the car audio market. Here is some specs on the amp

>400W RMS x1 @ 4 ohms
>600W RMS x1 @ 2 ohms
>2 ohm stable
>Class D (very efficient)
>3 year warrenty

I heard you should run a cooling fan with this amp, but then again, if you want any amp to last, you should run a cooling fan. Here is another amp I recommend, if you can find one. I unfortunately had to sell mine fo a new alternator

>Infinity Kappa 102A

This amp will hit very hard and very fast. Also, since it's a mono-block amp, it runs very hot. It also has 6 protection modes.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

or you can buy mine for way below retail I have it in the classifieds, it is the Rockford Fosgate bd1000.1 1190 watts RMS at 2 ohm I run it hard and it still doesn't get too hot to touch and its loud and very efficient! you can see the specs at www.rockfordfosgate.com it is the power model remote bass knob, and adjustable crossover


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *it is the Rockford Fosgate bd1000.1 1190 watts RMS at 2 ohm *


1190W RMS, sorry dude, i'm going to call:bs: 1190W peak, yes. RMS, not a chance


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

ok now I know people like calling BS on stuff like this, and let me be the first to say that I myself don't have this amp so I don't know for sure but I do know, that Rockford includes a benchmark page for all there amps, but if you read them right the RMS they give is under the best possible settings ever, so if you had a second battery and cap and the right temperature and strongest signal and everything was perfect and the planets were in perfect alignments it would be 1190RMS, if that's what the sheet said, but sadly life isn't perfect and with my 200sx's small 70amp alternator and failing battery I know my rockford rated RMS during bench marking was 895, but without major upgrades I won't reach it, besides you wouldn't be able to hold that RMS for long either.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

That is why I said that kind of peak power seems 'normal', but RMS. Prolly not. Most subwoofers won't tolerate that kind of constant power. If it really is 1190W RMS, then what;s the peak? I have a friend who has a Nexus Lion Class D Mono amp that is rated at 2000W @ 1 ohm, but is RMS is only 500W, and that is a $1000 amp.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you can call it whatever you want but I push harder than any other cheap amp, you can put it up to any of the amps mentioned on this page and see if they come close, besides I don't post BS and I have an upgraded electrical system as well, but if you want something good I was just throwing it out there, if not interested its cool, on top of that, all amps that put their marks out there are measured at best possible scenarios.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I ain't hatting on ya, but that just seems really odd. Anyway, how much you asking for her. I may be interested. Oh yeah, I do know quite a bit. The hardest part for me is whether to buy performance parts of audio components.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

250 obo, paid $650 because I buy so much from him he gives me good prices


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i'll just say, rockfords a good brand and the bd1000 is a good amp


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

you guys make it seem like getting 14 volts to get around the true rms is hard or something .... i dont know about rockford amps but i know that amps that say the power on the amp is BS...(sony, lower end kenwood, pioneer and lightning bolt to name a few) now im pretty sure that the rockford is at least 1000watts rms at 2 ohms and if the person has 4 guage and a cap i can see it getting up around the 1190watt mark. so i call no BS


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Do you know the difference between RMS and Peak power? You'll see my point. As for banging at 14 volts, all it takes is a halfway decent altenator and a capacitor. You can run 14.4 all day long.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

PPI, Alpine, ZAPCO, Planet Audio.....there are many to choose from.


----------



## 2k2madmax (Apr 1, 2003)

The JBL BP600.1 or the BP 1200.1.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *ZAPCO*


Drool....


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Do you know the difference between RMS and Peak power? *


are u asking me that????


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah. Quite a few people don't knoe the difference between the two and say their amps peak power is the RMS output.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know the differnce..... i may have made it seem that i didnt---- EXAMPLE the sony amp i have at work is a 2 channel that says 800w peak right on the amp.....but the "RMS" is 200watt at 14.4 at 4 ohm. my amp was bench tested by mtx and at 14.4 at 2 ohms it did 1299watt ,........12v is 1000watt


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *my amp was bench tested by mtx and at 14.4 at 2 ohms it did 1299watt ,........12v is 1000watt *


Ya still got me guessing. Are those figures RMS or Peak?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, at what frequency was it measured?, what is its efficiency? like super said, is that peak? or rms? MTX along with all amp and stereo producers are going to give people numbers that sell, easiest way to tell look at the fuse rating for the amp, that will tell the truth


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Ya still got me guessing. Are those figures RMS or Peak? *



RMS at 14.4 is 1299 

http://mtx.com/caraudio/archive/thunder81000d.cfm

and there is a way to get an extra 200 watts more out of it


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *RMS at 14.4 is 1299
> 
> http://mtx.com/caraudio/archive/thunder81000d.cfm
> 
> and there is a way to get an extra 200 watts more out of it *


Dude, that shows peak, not RMS, trust me on this one. If that were RMS power, then the peak would be 1837.34 watts. 
Here is the formula to figure out peak power from RMS 
RMS power divided by .707 = Peak power. Since it's is Class D, them it has to be over 95% efficient. Since that is measured at 14.4V, then the input power is 1934.02 watts @ 95% effiecient. The current draw at full load would be 134.30 amperes. Not only would you need a 1-2 farad capacitor, but it would require 3 50 ampere fuses. Last time I saw that amp, it only had 3 40 ampere fuses. Meaning at most it would draw 120 amperes at full load. At 14.4 volts and 95% efficiency, it's imput power would be 1728 watts and it would have a maximum Peak power output of 1641.6 watts. Maximum RMS output would be 1160.61 watts. Also have to take in consideration the power lost in heat transfer and the fact that most amp's RMS power is only a slight fraction on the Peak power, and it varies by the sine wave(frequency). Also, if ya want to try to squeeze an extra 200 watts out somehow, go ahead. Great way to clip your subs and fry the amp. Remember, amplifier manufacturers are just trying to sell their product and have it considered the best. Most of them are full of shit, but few of us are able to see through them and find out what their product is capable of. If you think your amp is getting 14.4 volts, think again. Your voltage meter/gauge may read 14.4 volts, but the power wire, connections, are all resistors or inductors in one way or another. It will result in power loss through heat tranfer, induction, or resistance.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

ok since u happen to know more about finding out what the true RMS is maybe u can help me out..... this is what came with the amp from mtx its called a perfomance certificate....tell me if it sounds right.

model :  THUNDER81000D

test voltage: 12.5 vdc


2 ohm 
testing --------------------minimum-------------------------- actual 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


THD+N -------------- <= 2%,20Hz-200Hz-----------------<= .623%


MAX power at
2% THD+N ----------->1000 watts rms/channel-------------1254
-------------------------------------------------------------wrms/ch 



and also u said that last time u saw the amp it had "3 40 ampere fuses"......hmmm there is not one fuse on the amp???? the only fuse is the 150 ANL fuse at the battery?? Now given what u said earlier that not one amp in a vehicle will have the same true rms as the same amp in a different vehicle which is true... For instance the 1299 rms came from a buddies of mine paper. I just thought that MTX wouldnt put false numbers of the amps power that are signed with pen by there authorized techician.

sony maybe but not mtx


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Musta been the 4500D then. If it is 150amperes @ 12.5 volts which is most common, then it draws 1875 watts. @ 95% efficiency, that would be a maximum peak power output of 1781.25 watts. Oh wait, that would be @ 1 ohm, so 2 ohms would be 890.25 watts peak(dynamic) and 629.71 watts RMS. Hmmm, something don't sound right. If I was to not factor in resistance, then the RMS would be 1259.34 watts. Now that seem right, but since the input is at 1 ohm, then these figures that they have stated should be at 1 ohm, and the amp is 1 ohm stable if i'm not mistaken. What the hell do you need 1000 watts RMS for? Peak power and moderate RMS(50% Peak) is what really matters. The more RMS you pump out, the more likely the subs will have decreased life. Also, there are quite a few amps out there that will rock your world a lot better with half the power for the simple fact they are desighned to optimize acoustic imaging.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Musta been the 4500D then. *


*

Sounds to me that he is talking about eitehr the Thunder8000D or Thunder8100D.*


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

No, I'm talking about the 4500D having the 3 40 amp fuses, or an older model.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *No, I'm talking about the 4500D having the 3 40 amp fuses, or an older model. *



its not the 4500d it is the 6500d. the 4250d,6500d and 81000d are last years models that came out to replace the 250d, 500d and 1000d. And the 6500d and the 500d never had anywhere near 120amp fuse on them...more like 3 25ampfuses which means 75amps.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the MTX Thunder 4250D amp. I have two MTX 10's hooked up to it and it bumps hard. Needed dynamat though.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mtx are good amps they push what they say they do if not more ... despite if someone wants to say otherwise

i did make a mistake in what i was saying... i said that my amp the 81000d puts out 1299watts rms at 14.4 but it really has 1254watts rms at 12.5. Despite if SuperSentra4203 has a different formula to say that my amps peak power is 1259.34 watts and my amps true rms power is 629.71 . Im going to go by what the sheet i got from MTX says and also that no other published magazine or car stereo tech has stated that that amps true power is 629.71. So lets just say that :cheers:


----------



## witt19 (Mar 2, 2003)

i have an orion 250r and it is officially a "2 x 50 watt" amp.. but ask anyone that knows anything about audio, and you'll know this is a very low rating , otherwise known as a cheater amp.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

test


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

brucek2 said:


> * I have two MTX 10's hooked up to it and it bumps hard. Needed dynamat though. *


Yeah, I really needed Dynamat in my B12 when I had my 2 Kenwood 12's and an Infiniti Kappa 102A amp. Damn trunk occasionally poped up when i'd be going down the road. I'd here slam, slam, slam Annoying as hell.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

If your looking for a good amp to push 2 kicker comp vr. Look into a JBL 600.1. Very strong amp and not expensive at all.. Only thing missing is a subsonic filter. You need it if you run a vented enclosure. You wil be pleased with the outcome.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

do the kicker comps prefer to be in a sealed box or vented box ?????


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ported or sealed really has to do with induvidual preference. Generally, sealed boxes require subs with higher power than ported enclosures to get the same SPL. However, ported boxes tend to drop off quite a bit at the low end. I have a friend who has been through numerous sets of Kicker Comps, and some even VR's. He said he has had better all around results with a type 2 sealed box.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i always recommend for better sound with higher end subs to put a large amp to it with a sealed box for best sound.... besides i hate the sound of air being pushed out of a ported or bandpass box


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

I heard running ported was good for an extra 3 dbs. I have a single Kicker 12 L7 ported and almost to loud.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ported boxed are louder, not by much, but have a lower SPL than sealed boxes. Also, ported boxes allow your sub to hit it's peak excursion if not bottom out. They cause more strain on the subs suspension and decrease subwoofer life. For SQ, sealed is the way to go. If you need to get more loudness on little power, a ported box is good. The main complain from most people with ported boxes is low frequency roll-off. Since most music has alot of low frequencies, the sound sounds like shit. Blowing a speaker is nost likely done at low frequencies because of bottoming out way too much or voice coil overheating.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Ported boxed are louder, not by much, but have a lower SPL than sealed boxes. Also, ported boxes allow your sub to hit it's peak excursion if not bottom out. They cause more strain on the subs suspension and decrease subwoofer life. For SQ, sealed is the way to go. If you need to get more loudness on little power, a ported box is good. The main complain from most people with ported boxes is low frequency roll-off. Since most music has alot of low frequencies, the sound sounds like shit. Blowing a speaker is nost likely done at low frequencies because of bottoming out way too much or voice coil overheating. *


true


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *Ported boxed are louder, not by much, but have a lower SPL than sealed boxes. Also, ported boxes allow your sub to hit it's peak excursion if not bottom out. They cause more strain on the subs suspension and decrease subwoofer life. For SQ, sealed is the way to go. If you need to get more loudness on little power, a ported box is good. The main complain from most people with ported boxes is low frequency roll-off. Since most music has alot of low frequencies, the sound sounds like shit. Blowing a speaker is nost likely done at low frequencies because of bottoming out way too much or voice coil overheating. *


 but have a lower SPL than sealed boxes. 

Hold up, so ur tryin to say a sealed box puts out more SPL than a vented box?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm confused by the WHOLE first part of that response, the added pressure from a VENTED enclosure leads to a smaller sub life???

The reason for a vented enclosure is for more air movement, thus increasing the Sound Pressure Level. The sealed enclosure has the frequencies bouncing back, with nowhere to go, thus leading to higher excursions and leave the subs succeptable to blowing. The vented enclosure moves air around, thus relieving the stress on the motor of the sub and less movement and smaller excursions. 

Do you work at Best Buy or something? Cause you sound like it. The RF bd1000.1 has been testes at 2000+watts peak(for burps) and that would be where it's peak would be, not 1600 or whatever you suggest. I would also doubt that RF would put out misleading info, considering they are one of the largest audio companies.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Vented boxes will decrease life because the speaker is allowed to hit or go near it's maximum excursion more often. That can actually damage the suspension in little time. Remeber, not only does the amp have to push the sub, it must move it back in the quickest possible time. Since it will be farther from it's starting point, it takes longer to return, frequencies get slurred. SQ goes down the drain. Now your thinking, if it moves a longer distance in s shorter amount of time, then why is the SPL lower. Simple, the bass frequency. The average frequency is about 100Hz. 100 cycle per second which is very fast. Some times with the ported box, when the speaker starts back to it's starting point, the cycle is already repeated, and it doesn't go to it's starting point, but back again. The voice coil starts producing tremendous heat for which it cannot withstand for too long. On average, it will decrease life by %50. As for SPL in a sealed box, think about SPL. You said it yourself, sound pressure level. Ported box will flow the air around, therefore pressure cannot built up. Now in the sealed box, quite a bit of pressure will occur, producing a higher SPL than ported. Ported is louder for the simple fact the sound is allowed to exit the box also. Sound is nothing more than air moving in a defined frequency. Since a frequency is also given off by the speaker cone, there are more air waves moving, therefore it is louder.
I do not work for any electronics place or install audio except for family and friends. Nor do I study acoustics. My field of study is industrial motor controls. I just like to learn other things on my own, plus I am able to understand how certain things work without being told the concepts behind it, but I can explain them. And people call me a stupid pothead. Nah, i'm just laid back, otherwise all of my stress will cause other people I don't like to get pummeled.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *The reason for a vented enclosure is for more air movement, thus increasing the Sound Pressure Level. The sealed enclosure has the frequencies bouncing back, with nowhere to go, thus leading to higher excursions and leave the subs succeptable to blowing. *



you said thus............................... just playing


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

He has it mostly backwards.

Also, I am getting a new Kenwood amp tomorrow or Thursday, i'll report on how it sounds. I listened to it in the store compared to a Fosgate Class D, the Kenwood easily produced a higher SPL and SQ, it blew me away by the sound on an untuned system. Man I can't wait until it's in my trunk. I'll look for a link to it so you can see what i'm talking about.

Here it is. Take a moment and look at all the specs and tell me what ya think. Found something out, Class D amps have totally different circuitry that other class amps. They can draw little current and produce huge power.

http://www.crutchfield.com/cgi-bin/...=0&cc=01&g=130&id=essential_info&i=113KAC8151


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I'm not going to BS like i'm a expert but sealed having more SPL than a ported enclosure? but ported bieng louder? SPL and loudness is the same thing. the reason a sub can handle more power in a sealed enclosure than ported is because it takes more power to move the cone the same distance since its harder for the cone to move in a sealed enclosure since there is pressure in the box to stop it from moving. This also makes a sealed enclosure sound better at lower fq(emphasis on lower frequencies) since there is more control of the sub in a sealed enclosure. When a ported box is tuned low enough it can produce good sq for people actually listening to music with the system not test tones. You will always get better sq out of a sealed enclosure but a properly tuned ported can still be a better overall box depending on the sub. That stuff about a sub lasting half as long in a sealed enclosure is :bs: thats only if you power it like its in a sealed enclosure and get real close or at its maximum power range. You always give the sub less power in a ported than a sealed. and crroaddog the ported enclosures you've heard must not have had the ports properly rounded off and you heard the effect known as chuffing which happens when a enclosure is bullshitted together


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

SPL and loudness are not the same thing. SPL is the sound pressure level, loudness is how loud it is, regardless of SPL. Ported is louder because it lets more air flow. Sealed has a higher SPL because it is sealed and the excursion causes higher pressures in the box and the box then resonated the air around it to the subwoofer's frequency. SPL and loudness are almost similar, but not quite. That is why most people think they are the same. When people say their subs hit hard, that is SPL, when they can be easily heard, but less felt, that is loudness.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i think its kinda funny how the kenwwod amp says 1000watts on the amp but its really 500 at 1 ohm.....by the way which subs are u going to use with that amp???


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The Kenwood amp is rated at 500W RMS and 1000W Peak. I'm not sure, but I may need a cap to get the full power, but my headlights don't dim what-so-ever. I think i'm peaking at about 850W. I am pushing 2 12" Kicker Comps very hard. I bought them off a good friend, with an amp and the box for $200. The Pyramid Crystal 600W amp (DP-480) that pushed them very good, unfortuantely, with lower SQ than the Kenwood, so i'll sell it. I haven't ran my amp to the peak yet, because i'm not sure if the subs will handle it, plus I don't have it completely tuned yet. I should get it tuned very well within the next few days, I need to get a bass and frequency test disc.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

But ccroaddog, in the words of supersentra, that is called peak. See it's like math 1+1=2 but 1=1, bet you didn't know that did ya???

Well, supersentra is a piece of crap. Most sorry a$$ amps tell you the peak power on it, cause they don't wanna put out the rms like that, cause they know it sux, and have to try to trick people into buyin em. My audiobahn 12001d says it on the amp, and guess what? It is 1200 watts into 1 ohm RMS. You show how much you know about car audio by buyin the Best Buy and Circuit City brands and not branching out to bigger and better equipment. You are like 14, aren't you?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

WTF, these brands you are namin off are the K-Mart of amps. You are just plain wrong, then to come on here and post sh*t. You've got issues.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude, what the fuck diod I do to you. For one, I paid $250 for an amp that puts most people's to shame. For two, I go for SQ, not SPL. For three, you can keep your audiobahn, I am not gonna spend over $1000 for a fucking amp when my car is worth only $1200. If I had the cash, I would. Yeah, you can hit a higher SPL, but my SQ isn't very far behind you. Also, ever heard of Pyramid Crystal?? They were some of the first competetion amps. My uncle went to a audio competition in Detroit a few years back. Pyramids and Nexus Lion amp everywhere. Dude, your shit may be great, but someone else always has something better. For $1000 spent, I have something sounding just as good as people who spend several more thousand. Also, a Kenwood eXcelon amp is just as good as an Audiobahn, but half the fucking cost, You wanna blow alot of money, i'll spend a fraction and have something just as good.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

A 1000? Who paid a thousand for a amp? Mine is $350, puts out double the power, stays cool at that 1000+ watts, and has a built in cooling fan, subsonic filter. Have you ever been to a db Drag event? Ever heard of earthquake, lanzar, DD, RE, any of those, THAT is what the competitors are using. And no, kenwood is not on parr with audiobahn.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ahgg, screw it. Too early to argue man. I have heard of Lanzar. A friedn wants to sell me a 900W Vibe seried for $150. Is it worth it? Anyway, how did you get the audiobahn for $350. Was it used? I won't buy used amps, plus I'm going with the Kenwood theme. I'm not trying to win dB Drag comps man, just some good SPL with excellant SQ, without busting my wallet. I already spent $1000, still need to buy an Infiniti component set, read deck 6*8, 8" full ranges, amps to power them, more RCS's, Distrabution block. I gotta long way to go man, and trying to spned less than $5000 when I finish beacsue I know i'll upgrade stuff here in there and get more shit.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, you can spend less than $1000 for all that. Ebay. My amp was brand new, in box. Kinda hard to sell a used audiobahn, considering they are chrome, and are a b*tch to get out even a finger mark off of the frame. You can get the infinities for cheap off of ebay. Stinger wires and distro blocks, go to www.darvex.com, there are soooo many places out there to get stuff for half the price. You can easily turn a $1000 project into a $500 project.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how many watts does that kenwood amp put out supersentra??
i'm going to pay 25 dollars more for my amp and i'm getting over 1250watts at 14.4v And for the last time SPL is the measure of loudness!!! A ported box is louder and has more SPL because SPL is loudness. a sealed box has more internal pressure in it since the air inside can't escape which is the reason sealed boxes have a tighter sound to them. I can't believe someone who is about to get a all Kenwood system is trying to school me.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I said it before, he's probably like 14 or something.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *But ccroaddog, in the words of supersentra, that is called peak. See it's like math 1+1=2 but 1=1, bet you didn't know that did ya???
> *


what where you trying to say towards me?????
i know what peak and rms is..... i have the proof on the 3rd page of this thread if thats what u where thinking


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Nah man, that was sarcasm on that post. That is the kind of reply you'd get back from supersentra.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I don't post sarcasm stupid ass. If you think i'm 14, your a fucking idiot. There isn't a damn thing wrong with an all Kenwood system. I trust the quality of a manufacturer that has been making electronics for quite a while, not some other companies that have been on the market for only a few years. Ya'll didn't answaer my question, what about the Lanzar Vibe amp. Worth the $150 or not.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, I've heard the Lanzar makes good 1000+ watt amps, its their 2003 model, can't remember the name, looks nice and puts out mad amounts of rms power. The vibe, never heard of that one, check ebay, if you see it on there for cheaper, you're gettin bent over.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I see them run about $200. I also have this Pyramid Crystal amp tha ti'm gonna put to the test tonight. If it is better than the Kenwood, I'll take the Kenwood back, it is too powerful for my subs at this point, so I can't even run it hard. That'll pocket me about $250.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

I thought kicker comps were like 400 rms or something, they are less than 250?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I think they may be 300W, but it really seems like this amp is pushing them too hard. They aren't bottoming out, or distorting what-so-ever, but the guy I bought them and the amp off of always used this amp. I think I may be able to tune the thing to hit as hard as the Kenwood and have good SQ, but that might take a while. Can't sit anywhere and tune a system without having to move every 10 minutes, or cops will get called in no time. I don't like $100 fines.
tonight i'm going out and getting a capacitor, depending on how much the smp sucks up, I may go ahead and get a 1 farad, but 1/2 farad seems like it'll work just fine. Oh yeah, and a distrabution block. The Pyramid amp won't take a #4 power wire.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Man, you could always just park in a school parkin lot after hours and tune it. That's the easiest way. But, isn't the kenwood rated at 400 in 2ohms? That means, only 200 each, and they are rated at 300, then how could you be sendin them too much power?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm running 1 ohm, well, pretty sure. I haven't taken the speakers out yet, but I will tonight to run new wire and bolt the subs in the box. Homemade boxes are good for being able to bolt the subs in. There are too many sticky fingers around here. I could use the school, but that is a $200 tresspassing fine. The subs are a year old, so I wonder if they are just thoroughly broken in. I have never had a pair of subs over 2 months old. I'll peak the amp tonight and see what happens, but once it distorts of bottoms out, the amp is just too much for them. Also, my car suck. The WHOLE car has a slight rattle to it, and my trunk decided to pop up a few times yesterday. I'm gonna see if the latch is weak or something. It shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

BTW, check out this month's Car Audio and Sound magazine. It has the complete 2003 directory.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Are the subs svc or dvc? And how many ohms each?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'll tell you tonight. I really don't think they are DVC, but they might be 2 ohm voice coils.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *I'll tell you tonight. I really don't think they are DVC, but they might be 2 ohm voice coils. *


dont take this the wrong way but shouldnt you know if the subs are single 2 ohm or double 4 ohm?????? If you dont know what ohm they are how can u be sure you will get 1 ohm at your amp to get the most power???

(edit)
I just checked the web on those subs......at that price i highly doubted that they where 2 ohm or even DVC. Lets just hope you didnt get to 8 ohm speakers
http://www.kicker.com/ShowPage.cfm?filename=compsub.html&menu=SUBWOOFERS


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, I was tryin to leave that alone myself, but since you said somethin. Besides, how can he act like he knows soooooo much if he don't even know what a 1ohm load is, that's the way he sounds. Besides, most subs, if they 1 pair of inputs, that means that they are most likely 4 ohms.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

The time a company has been out doesn't have anything to do with how good their products are. Sony has been out for a good time and put out pretty good stuff but the Xplod line the got out is garbage compared to the old Mobile ES line. Look at the companies in my sig. all except maybe alpine are pretty new but would mop the floor with kenwood.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

this thread is about amps....im getting better ones

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21879


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *this thread is about amps....im getting better ones
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21879 *


What amps are you getting?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

http://www.alpine1.com/html/D2_n_1_n_n.html
http://www.alpine1.com/html/D2_n_1_n_n.html

So i am going to have much better sound quality and a cleaner deeper sounding bass, overall a better everything.

plus that means that i only have two brands in my car Alpine and Polk MOMO


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Kirk i've heard your system, it sounds good, really good actually cause of those components, but my Kicker KX1200.1 Monoblock will stomp that amp into the ground. RMS on the amp is 1200 watts, im running at 1 ohm, so id estimate my RMS is actually closer to 1350 on 2 kicker solobaric L7's. Thats with 2 car batteries though, so im closer to ideal benchmarking specifications too. Capacitors are a waste of money, if you need a cap, just save up for another month or so and buy a high performance alternator. I havent had issues with my kicker amp yet and its been through some nasty conditions in the last 4 months. (trunk leak etc.)


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *dont take this the wrong way but shouldnt you know if the subs are single 2 ohm or double 4 ohm?????? If you dont know what ohm they are how can u be sure you will get 1 ohm at your amp to get the most power???
> 
> (edit)
> I just checked the web on those subs......at that price i highly doubted that they where 2 ohm or even DVC. Lets just hope you didnt get to 8 ohm speakers
> http://www.kicker.com/ShowPage.cfm?filename=compsub.html&menu=SUBWOOFERS *


They are 4 ohm subs. Wired in parallel and connected to the bridge outputs of the amp(essentially wired in parallel again). I bought the subs off a friend and didn't feel like pulling them out, until yesterday when I bolted everything down to my frame. The Pyramid amp was unable to push the Kickers in any manner, so I went back to the Kenwood. I then bought a capacitor so I don't fry my altenator, I have an old battery. I'll eventually get an Optima Deep Cycle.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

You bought a cap for 400 watts? If you wire the subs into a 2-ohm load, you get 200x2 right? What's the cap for?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the cap still has to be charged by the alternator, it will go out just as fast as before, actually faster since youve just added a component that needs to be charged. The only way to stop an alternator from burning out is to buy an upgraded alternator. You dont have to worry about that happening on a 400 watt system anyhow.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

I dont know any cap that gets charged solo by the alternator... i always charged caps with a resistor in the fuse holder till it hit about 12.2- 13 volts then pulled out the resistor and put the fuse back in. Then once the car is on the alternator would boost the charge from 12.2 to 14.4


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

you still have to draw that power from your car battery which is in turn charged back up by the alternator, short of being able to plug your cap into a 110v wall outlet to charge it, the energy is coming from somewhere in the car (batteries), which is in turn energy that the alternator has to recharge


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Okay, I had bought the cap to help ease the stress on my 16 yr old electrical system. The battery is a few years old. The cap also ables me to easily access the amps full potential. The subs are wired to the amp so they are a 1 ohm load. The amp is mono but has 2 sets of speaker outputs for flexability. My altenator is 75 amp if i'm not mistaken, it may be only 65 though. The cap is wired to the directly to the battery. Unfortunately, since the battery is old and doesn't like to keep a charge, my altenator has enought stress keeping it charged, so the cap helps with the sudden power drains and surges. It's doing a damn good job of keeping my system running at 14.4V constant. Beofre it would vary from 13 to 12V and occasionally hit a little below 11V and my amp would cut out. The cap is only .5 farad. It was hard enough talking the guy down from $200 to $70 (I was running outta cash). I will be running another amp (same) and be purchasing subs with 2 ohm DVC's, so this is just the start. Several of my felow audio junkie friend have said that amp is pushing more than 250W RMS:400-500 peak to each sub, but I think it's right. The peak is what really gives the oomph in the bass. It may not (prolly not) hit as hard as y'alls, but the SQ is pretty damn good. My only problem the past few days is misc. trim pieces coming loose, my side view mirror falling off. It is an older car after all.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dynamat the trim pieces, the thickness will secure the loose trim pieces, as for mirrors rattling and whatnot, you can use electrical tape on the joints to create more pressure to hold them in place, pvc tape works well also. Youll spend a day or two tightening everything up. Dynamat helps with the rattling a ton, the only rattle i have in my car now is from the fact that my plate rattles like a mofo, even dynamatted, because its mounted directly on the trunk lid where my bass slams against. You might want to consider relocating your plate to the lower bumper.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have access to fabric like insulation, you know, that stuff they normally line your trunk with. You think that will work? Dynamat can get a bit expensive, that is why I have never bought more than what I needed for my plates.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

it will work only very minimally, you can buy a dynamat trunk kit for about a hundred bucks, and it comes with enough extreme to do the trunk lid of a b14 sentra, and enough original to do most of your trunk floor.


----------

